# Puerco Pibil to PP Achiote Stew



## bauchjw (Mar 20, 2022)

This has been a fun cooking weekend, trying something new again.  I mostly followed 

 chilerelleno
 recipe for some outstanding Puerco Pibl, thank you John, and shout out to 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 for some follow up questions! John, “Chili’s” recipe is below, highly recommended! I pretty much followed it, but toasted cumin seeds, cloves, and whole cinnamon then into a grinder for fresh toasted seasoning flavor. Chili’s recipe is So, so good, amazing flavor and a crowd pleaser when you peel apart the banana leaves to shred that bright red pork!





						Puerco Pibil aka Cochinita Pibil -  My Best/Final Recipe
					

Okay, I think I've nailed it down and I'm sticking with this as my final recipe. OMG'osh is this good stuff, no more playing around with it.  Puerco Pibil 6lbs of boneless Butt cut into fist sized chunks 1.5C Sour Orange juice*  (*To mimic Sour Oranges for this or other Mexican recipes such as...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




These were done for tacos at a big get together, I also did the Surf N Turf egg rolls for the event…. This time with a squirt of lemon 

 bmudd14474
, you're 100% dead on, that made all the difference! But, because it was so busy I didn’t get a plate shot of the tacos. Sorry!

A ton of food, great time and eating, Only had two pounds of this delicious pork left, I stumbled on 

 noboundaries
 pulled pork tortilla soup and figured, why not? So, using Chilis Pibil pork, and noboundaries soup as a base I ended up making a “Pulled Pork Achiote Stew” This was awesome!
First the Puerco Pibil, marinade overnight.






next day into a tray with banana leaves, I found these at a Mexican Mercado nearby where I also tracked down the Achiote paste….I used the paste over the annatto powder.









wrapped up with a cup of water in each tray.





Then onto the pellet rig at 275. Big, Big shout out to 

 Steve H
  for the AMAZN Tube! It works awesome and it’s very appreciated!





They came out ready to fall apart. Fell apart in the juices and marinade!





This is when the chaos of grown ups, kids, music, food, and beer was starting to hit a 5 hr crescendo….sorry, no plate shot.
The next day…..Achiote stew….
EVOO with onion, garlic till fragrant. Then black beans with liquid. Followed bu









Then 6 cups of water and 4 chicken bullion cubes. Followed by the leftover pork and the bone. I didn’t put any other seasoning in because the pork had so much already!





I tinkered a bit, some vinegar, diced green chilis, and a little chipotle adobo sauce. Wish I would’ve had some jalapeño ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Served up with some sour cream, tortillas and cilantro! My only regret is I forgot the pickled red onion id











Good food! Thank you for your time and all the inspiration here!


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 20, 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 20, 2022)

Glad to hear that the lemon made a difference. The rest of this looked killer as well.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 20, 2022)

Man you just hit that out of the park Jed!
That whole meal looks amazing!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 20, 2022)

Man this is straight legit fire right down to the banana leaves. Amazing.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2022)

Very nice Jed, that looks phenomenal!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 21, 2022)

Dammit man... That all looks freaking fantastic!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks amazing! Nicely done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2022)

WOW, that is spectacular!
Awesome!!!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 21, 2022)

Glad it worked out.  Looks  phenomenal!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 21, 2022)

Wow Jed everything looks amazing!
And I'm sure a good time was had by all with that meal !

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 21, 2022)

Jed , again you have made a fantastic batch of food. 
Great food and friends , maybe some adult beverages . Good times

David


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you!



bmudd14474 said:


> Glad to hear that the lemon made a difference. The rest of this looked killer as well.


Thank you! the lemon definitely was needed. But, awesome no matter what! thank you again for the inspiration!



Brokenhandle said:


> Man you just hit that out of the park Jed!
> That whole meal looks amazing!
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan! It was fun and I think I’d do this again just for the stew at the end!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 21, 2022)

Man all that looks and sounds fantastic Jed. I knew as soon as I read the title that Chile had a hand in this   His original thread was very inspiring as well as being beautifully presented. Well done sir!!

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2022)

Heck yeah Jed. My mouth is literally watering. Nice work bud


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2022)

You had me at banana leaves, what a flare! Great piece of work, everything looks wonderful! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man this is straight legit fire right down to the banana leaves. Amazing.


Thank you Jeff! I appreciate it!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Jed, that looks phenomenal!


Thank you Justin!



chilerelleno said:


> Dammit man... That all looks freaking fantastic!


Thank you Chili! You gave a great recipe and a lot of fun to research and explore for the right ingredients, Mercados are a little more difficult to find in Northern Virginia than San Diego!…even the ingredients themselves took some research, Achiote verse Annatto powder, etc. I appreciate your time and effort putting this one out and hope you try the stew if you do this again and have some leftovers. It is very tasty.



Steve H said:


> Looks amazing! Nicely done!


Thank you Steve! 



SmokinAl said:


> WOW, that is spectacular!
> Awesome!!!
> Al


I appreciate it Al! Thank you for your time!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Glad it worked out.  Looks  phenomenal!


Thank you Brian! I appreciate the help!



912smoker said:


> Wow Jed everything looks amazing!
> And I'm sure a good time was had by all with that meal !
> Keith


Thank you Kieth! We had a great time and the weather cooperated, hard to beat for a spring get together!



DRKsmoking said:


> Jed , again you have made a fantastic batch of food.
> Great food and friends , maybe some adult beverages . Good times
> David


Thank you David! It is definately what it is all about! All you guys here just help make it that much better!


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow!! Jed the stuff you have been putting out lately is just off the hook (don’t sue me Guy Fieri!)

Excellent looking food that I’d love to sit down to, nicely done!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 22, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Man all that looks and sounds fantastic Jed. I knew as soon as I read the title that Chile had a hand in this   His original thread was very inspiring as well as being beautifully presented. Well done sir!!
> Robert


Thank you Robert! He does have a niche here that is extremely inspiring. It’s deliscious and a lot of fun to do!



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Jed. My mouth is literally watering. Nice work bud


Thank you Jake! It’s a great recipe to go at! Unique flavor, but very comforting. 



sawhorseray said:


> You had me at banana leaves, what a flare! Great piece of work, everything looks wonderful! RAY


Haha, those banana leaves are the best! definitely a crowd pleaser! Thank you RAY!



xray said:


> Wow!! Jed the stuff you have been putting out lately is just off the hook (don’t sue me Guy Fieri!)
> Excellent looking food that I’d love to sit down to, nicely done!


Thank you for the compliment, I won’t tell Guy! I appreciate the support and the creativity from you all here, it definitely makes these a lot more fun to confidently go after!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2022)

Beautiful plate of food Jed

Point for sure
Chris


----------

